# Horse Fiction



## michickenwrangler (Jun 5, 2010)

What horse fiction books have you read/liked/disliked? Series?

I read Saddle Club, Thoroughbred and Silver Creek Rider series growing up. Silver Creek Riders were probably my favorite although the author only wrote 3 books, they were the most realistic. I stopped with Thoroughbred at Book 8. I've read quite a few Saddle Club, but the characters get a little annoyingly perfect after awhile.

As an adult, I've read Sara Gruen's Riding Lessons & Flying Changes although I would prefer more horse and less romance and nervous breakdowns. I've read Judith Tarr's White Mare's Daughter, a decent book but a little too feminist for my taste (making men stay home with the children and sit compliant while their wives seek other men and ride off to war just irritated me). I would like to check out more of Tarr's books, but don't really want to spend the money on them.

Anyone else?


----------



## ()relics (Jun 5, 2010)

The only "horse fiction" I've read is the statement in horse for sale ads of a "dead broke horse"


----------



## the funny farm6615 (Jun 5, 2010)

if it has a horse related title or a horse on the cover, i read it. but just got done reading "misty" with my daughter. on to the next.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 5, 2010)

The only ones I have read are Trouble on the Toutle by Lauraine Snelling and also read the Golden Filly series by her. 
Wow was that a long time ago. Her mom went to my church as a kid and donated her books to the library. 
But for a teen girl they were great. I tried to find them for my daughter but couldn't.


----------



## tommboy1973 (Jun 5, 2010)

Black Beauty is a classic. I still cry every time I read it (tears of happiness at the ending). Also the Black Stallion series I read as a kid, I still have them and re read them occasionally even tho I am over 30 now!


----------



## lupinfarm (Jun 5, 2010)

My absolute favourite was the Heartland book series. I also watch the television show  

I watched Saddle Club on tv, didn't care much for the books though. 

When I was in grade 6 my teacher gave me a book full of horse stories and tales, I still have it somewhere.


----------



## LauraM (Jun 5, 2010)

All of the Black Stallion books.  

Also, a very very good series that doesn't seem to be well known is "The Bonnie Books," by Barbara Van Tuyl  Here is a link to the first one in the series, "The Sweet Running Filly."

http://www.amazon.com/Sweet-Running-Filly-Barbara-Tuyl/dp/0984318607

I read an enormous amount of horse books, but those two series are standouts, IMO.


----------



## freemotion (Jun 5, 2010)

Everything by Margeurite Henry and everything by Dick Francis....that will keep you busy for a loooooong time!  And a famous jockey wrote three fiction novels that were good....who was it....was it Shoemaker?

ETA:  Dark Horse, Fire Horse, and Stalking Horse all by Bill Shoemaker.

ETA again:  If you like a little "cotton candy," Rita Mae Brown wrote a few fun novels with a foxhunting background....I think they are co-authored by the cat, Sneaky Pie.


----------



## goodhors (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't read horse literature, per say, anymore.  I am not a big mystery reader fan, where the horse writers seem to land.  I do read Westerns, Louis L'Amore wrote great stories with true details.  He was extremely particular in getting the details correct with his Indians and cowboys of each area.   Old authors like Zane Grey had some fun stories, but romance was strictly PG rated, true blue, just not much of it!  Stories do make you appreciate modern times with details of hardships!! 

Having an author use terms that are horse related, like carriges, hitch configurations, saddles or breeds which are TOTALLY incorrect for the story, just are so distracting.  Shows the author is not doing her homework, taking the time to get things correct. Horse stuff is NOT that hard to research, ridden or driven.  Wrecks the flow of story things for me.  Heroine riding the BIG, BLACK ARAB in the early 1800s is SO WRONG!!  And the hero driving his TEAM (which in Britian always means 4 horses) hitched almost always a Curricle, which is 2-wheeled, is ludicrious!  American heros also have a lot of difficulty in being correct.

Georgette Heyer wrote quite a few books, had correct Regency details, included lots of horses and carriages in them.  They are reprinting many of these books now.  Stories vary, usually some mystery, rivalries, romance in them all.  She was before the more racy romantic writings, so none of that included.  I like her heros and "spunky" type heroines.

I found lots of kid horse stories in High School, but books were old then.  Dorothy Lyons comes to mind, she put out many girl heroine stories that were pretty correct and believable.  I know there were other good horse writers, just can't remember them.  Maybe you could find some on the used book sites.  I didn't like the Flicka series, too harsh for young girl readers.


----------



## ducks4you (Jun 8, 2010)

Any Marguerite Henry books, but especially, King of the Wind.

Black Beauty. Every time I read it I realize how estute Anna Sewell was regarding her subject.

Seabiscuit: an American Legend
by Laura Hillenbrand 

Horse Tradin' and anything else by Ben K. Green.  Here's a link in case you haven't heard of him.
http://www.amazon.com/Horse-Tradin-Ben-K-Green/dp/0803270860
Here's a sample of his writing:
http://www.amazon.com/Horse-Tradin-Ben-K-Green/dp/0803270860#reader_0803270860
and
http://www.amazon.com/reader/039442...ap_pdp_pg&query=Easter Lily#reader_039442929X

This is a series of short stores.  _"The Easter Lily"_  is my favorite  It is a stitch, and best rest out loud to a small audience.


----------



## LauraM (Jul 6, 2010)

Just got an email today about the Bonnie Series by Barbara Van Tuyl.

All five books of the series will be available by the end of July on this website:

http://www.poppetpress.com/bonniebooks.html


----------



## ChickenGirl11 (Nov 17, 2010)

I've read black beauty and the misty books


----------



## LauraM (Nov 19, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> ETA again:  If you like a little "cotton candy," Rita Mae Brown wrote a few fun novels with a foxhunting background....I think they are co-authored by the cat, Sneaky Pie.


Rita's books are very good.  She's an excellent rider, a wonderful person, and really knows foxhunting, which makes the stories all that much better.  

Lovely lady, very kind and unassuming.


----------

